

Ask HN: Anyone recall a simple project dashboard web app seen here last year? - Terretta

Last year a startup was discussed here offering an incredibly simple shared tasks web app.  I think it had a charcoal background.<p>The idea was a single page a team could glance at to see what the current tasks or priorities are.  There may also have been an activity stream for individuals' updates, though I don't recall for sure.<p>This was not a full project collaboration tool like http://www.nozbe.com, and far simpler than even https://taskant.com/.<p>It was more like a pinboard of note cards of what a team should be working on.<p>The minimum viable product aspect and black background stuck with me, but I can't recall the name or even search terms to look for it.<p>Any ideas what web app I'm thinking of?
======
revorad
Is it one of these?:

<https://splendidbacon.com> (discussion -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1801964>)

<http://bettermeans.com/>

~~~
Terretta
<https://splendidbacon.com> it is!

Now I don't feel so bad for being utterly unable to recall the name.

But at least it was charcoal and last fall (Monday, 18 October 2010).

(Better Means looks like an intriguing concept for certain projects -- thanks
for the pointer.)

------
jcr

        Maybe Flow.io ?
    

Flow.io: Lean project management based on kanban. Please review. (flow.io)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1374303>

~~~
Terretta
Almost!

I see I commented in that thread, and I recall looking at a number of "kanban"
style web apps. If I can't find the one I'm looking for, one of these may be
able to be adapted, so thank you very much for finding that.

The one with the charcoal background was even simpler, and I think it was
shown here later in the year, late summer or fall.

~~~
jcr
I'm not sure it will help, but it's a whole lot better than me guessing... The
following is the query used to find flow.io. There's (about) 59 matches.

[https://encrypted.google.com/search?num=100&pws=0&sa...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?num=100&pws=0&safe=off&output=search&q=%2BMVP%20%2Btask%20%2Bapp%20site%3Anews.ycombinator.com)

~~~
Terretta
Thanks for reminding about site:, I'm reviewing all the threads mentioning
kanban in case it's one of those.

If I do find it, I _will_ update this thread.

------
evanwillms
The charcoal background made me think of Geckoboard
(<http://www.geckoboard.com/>), but that's more of a dashboard metrics
visualizer than a task list.

~~~
Terretta
The feel was like that, but with generous whitespace (blackspace?) and room
for just a handful of items, useful for glanceable overall prioritization.

Thanks for the reminder on Geckoboard, another project can make good use of
it.

